# 17 today :D



## Ian (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm 17 today! At long last I can now learn to drive  

So guys, I assume my presents will be with me tomorrow?


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday fella. Hope you got everything you wanted.

What's the first car gonna be then?


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 16, 2008)

Felicidades!!!


----------



## Ian (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks  

Well I would like a 206, seen some modified beauties on ebay and pistonheads. If not a 206, probably a polo/golf.

Got an insurance quote for a 1.1, came to £1,600. To insure if for my dad, with me as a named driver, was just £600... but he said he isn't keen on doing that. Dammit ^_^


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

Ian said:


> Thanks  Well I would like a 206, seen some modified beauties on ebay and pistonheads. If not a 206, probably a polo/golf.
> 
> Got an insurance quote for a 1.1, came to £1,600. To insure if for my dad, with me as a named driver, was just £600... but he said he isn't keen on doing that. Dammit ^_^


I know it's not cool or anything but your best bet is to get a really old, cheap small car and insure it third party. That way you gain no claims bonus and the insurance is cheap. After a few years when you go for a better car fully comp' will be loads cheaper.

My first car was a 20 year old Triumph Toledo in s**t brown. All my friends at school took the micky until they realised that I was the only one who didn't have to ask to borrow the car


----------



## Malnra (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy BD ! I hope you have as many more as you want !


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 17, 2008)

:wub: Happy Birthday Ian!


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2008)

Hehe, thanks chaps.

Huw, I know... I thought about getting an old car, but I've got the money to buy something nice so thought I may as well fork out the extra pennies. And yea, regarding no claims that was the only downside to being a named driver...

LOL at your Triumph, well as least it got you from A to B


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy birthday and sorry for being so late. :huh: 

I thought I was young for my year in college, but now I just feel old.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Ian said:


> Hehe, thanks chaps.Huw, I know... I thought about getting an old car, but I've got the money to buy something nice so thought I may as well fork out the extra pennies. And yea, regarding no claims that was the only downside to being a named driver...
> 
> LOL at your Triumph, well as least it got you from A to B


  Smart arse  

My beloved Triumph :wub: . S**t brown with a sticky glossed roof that I blame for my baldness (there was always a hairy patch above the drivers seat :lol: ). The starter motor was tempramental and I could open it with q 10p piece.

I'd buy it back tomorrow


----------



## Ian (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha, it really does sound like a beauty Huw


----------

